
Taboola, the Leading Advertising Platform, Switches from Oracle to Azul Java - NeAgar
https://www.azul.com/resources-hub/webinars-2/azul-webinar-why-taboola-switched-from-oracle-to-azul-java
======
NeAgar
Taboola describes how Azul Zing reduces server footprint by 30-50% and
achieves unprecedented performance, stability, and security in delivering
content to 1.4 billion people monthly.

